

University of Water-Mellon - sakuraiben
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~kkchang/water-mellon.txt

======
troymc
Note the sender: David L. Johnston

He was the president of the University of Waterloo at the time but today he's
the Governor General of Canada, that is, the Queen's representative in Canada.
In principle, he has the power to veto any bill from becoming law (analogous
to the US President's veto power), but in practice that's never happened, and
probably won't.

~~~
PeterWhittaker
I think the correct way to phrase this would be "note the name in the 'From:'
header..."

USENET and SMTP are both trivial to spoof (or were, "back in the day"). For
example, alt.hackers had a bar for participation, but one set quite low: One
merely had to figure out to participate in a moderated group that had no
moderators.

(Pre-1993 USENET is pretty much the only thing I am nostalgic for. 2014 is
great and while (2014++) {} looks even better, but when the Internet was our
private playground, ah, the days, the times....)

~~~
troymc
Fair enough. In this case, there's ample reason to believe the email sender
wasn't spoofed.

------
ejr
_Spoiler_

.

.

.

    
    
      Date: 1 Apr 2003 01:01:01 -0500

------
personjerry
Wow this got nuked fast.

